# Missed out Buying a HP Touchpad....



## fgdn17 (Aug 28, 2011)

more available...from precentral forums

http://forums.precentral.net/hp-touchpad-news/308208-breaking-news-refurbished-hp-touchpads-pre-sale-notice.html#post3259337

for any of your people who missed out/may be interested...

these will go up on sale on SUNDAY-MONDAY, 12-11 / 12-12
The TouchPads will be available for sale here (under "Laptops"):

items in hewlettpackard store on eBay!

Important information about this sale:

• There will be both 16GB and 32GB versions available, selling at a fixed price of $99 and $149 respectively&#8230;while supplies last.
• There is also an optional 3-piece Accessory bundle with a Case, Charging Dock & Wireless Keyboard for $79 (est. value $199.97).
• Purchases must be made through the HP eBay store via PayPal only. If you do not have eBay or PayPal accounts, create your accounts before the sale begins to avoid delays.
• The product offer will be announced to the general public on Monday morning and is expected to sell-out quickly thereafter, so don't delay.
• There will be a limit of two (2) TouchPad SKUs per eBay member, sold on a first come, first served basis.
• This sale is not associated with any HP-sponsored employee purchase program and there are no additional discounts for HP employees off the HP eBay store price.
• All sales are final. There are no returns unless product arrives defective.
• The refurbished TouchPad product comes with a 90-day limited warranty.
• Please note that eBay orders only allow one ship-to location per order.


----------



## Aganar (Oct 29, 2011)

Note the "refurbished" line there, guys. These are firesale prices, but not firesale quality. Now considering the product has been out for all of six months, I'm guessing a refurb is probably indistinguishable from a new or close to it. But just note that it's not new.

I'd be all over that bundle, if only the keyboard were a little more portable. I've currently got a bluetooth keyboard case in the mail for that reason. Otherwise, though, I may still see about getting this as an x-mas gift for a sibling.


----------



## Kayone (Aug 25, 2011)

I knew this wouldn't stay internal for long.


----------



## dark_angel (Sep 2, 2011)

*I am just sharing whatever I have learned, my intention is just to help. I don't work or own eBay or HP*​
The HP TouchPad tablets will be available at starting at *6:00PM Central Time on Sunday, December 11th.* Both 16GB and 32GB models will be available in limited quantities. You'll need to pay using PayPal.
http://liliputing.co...y-12112011.html

http://techcrunch.co...-touchpad-ebay/

Mark your calenders and Good Luck!!


----------



## gamer765 (Aug 26, 2011)

You will most likely get a confirmation the day of the sale and by then, it will be too late.
So take this report as confirmed, with a grain of salt.


----------



## ro6666lt (Sep 2, 2011)

threads merged.


----------



## Kayone (Aug 25, 2011)

gamer765 said:


> You will most likely get a confirmation the day of the sale and by then, it will be too late.
> So take this report as confirmed, with a grain of salt.


It's confirmed. The email went out internally this afternoon.
It took exactly 10 seconds for it to become public.


----------



## fgdn17 (Aug 28, 2011)

Kayone said:


> I knew this wouldn't stay internal for long.


http://www.precentral.net/webos-all-hands-meeting-scheduled-tomorrow-morning-it-all-finally-comes-head


----------

